# My HARVEST QUILT is done !!! pics.....



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

From the Harvest Block Swap !!!! THANK YOU LADIES !!!! I snuggle under it every morning , while drinking coffee and reading Homesteading Today !!!










The backside has the same pattern as the borders !!!!










I put " Harvest Block Swap " on the top line.....free motioned it !!!!










and my name / date on the bottom !!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Wow! Miz Mary,
That is gorgeous! Could you teach me to free mothion quilt? (grin) You did a beautiful job. I can't even imagine writing my name in free motion. I love the squirrel block. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.
Winona


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It's past my bedtime but here I am digging through the STASH to find my blocks from that Swap!

I was correct in thinking that the block, third down on the right is my block.
I didn't rememberr ever seeing a squirel block in my collection but I've got one!

Of coarse, while I was looking, I needed to look at blocks from several other swaps, too.

Summer in the Country
Spring Flpwer Garden
Tea Party
Cabin in the Woods
Pine Tree
The Star Swap
The Flannel Swap
The Jar Quilt Fabric swap

I can't remember some of the others that I participated in---------but I sure have a bunch of beautiful blocks!

Nice work there, Miz Mary!
I love your quilting!

Thanks for bringing back some good memories!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had to look closely to identfy my block on this quilt... 
you did a really good job with putting it together and quilting it.

Thanks for posting this - I needed to remember that swap.

Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have never participated in any of those swaps but after seeing your beautiful quilt I may have to. Great job!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

so pretty, I love the fall, wish I would have been in that swap... really pretty blocks and boy you sure made a beautiful quilt out of it... Is all the stirching done on the machine or did you hand stitch it???


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ita all machine quilted .....thatk you for the compliments everyone !! I love free motion quilting !!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is just BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
I love the FM, I keep trying to do that, but.... I don't seem to be able to do it.
Isn't it good to snuggle under something you made?
bopeep


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Great job! It's really beautiful. Great job to all the ladies that participated in the swap too! Love the blocks.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I don't remember these blocks, dang, I must have missed a really good one, I love your quilt! 
So what kind of thread did you use, and what stitch/machine makes that hand-stitched look?

Halo


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HaloHead said:


> I don't remember these blocks, dang, I must have missed a really good one, I love your quilt!
> So what kind of thread did you use, and what stitch/machine makes that hand-stitched look?
> 
> Halo



I used all kinds of thread....used up some "ends" of spools...Gueterman Polyester.......Coats and Clark ......

My machine is a Babylock Quilters dream.....feed dogs up, embroidery foot....
depending on how fast you move the quilt , and how fast you make the needle go is what gives the different stitch length....I am NOT consistant , all of my stitches range in size !!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

feed dogs UP? Hummmm - I'd have thought you had to drop them to do that.

Something new to put on my list of things I want to try to do.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> feed dogs UP? Hummmm - I'd have thought you had to drop them to do that.
> 
> Something new to put on my list of things I want to try to do.
> 
> Angie


WAIT ! YOUR RIGHT !!!! Just having a Polish moment !!
FEED DOGS DOWN >>> 
FEED DOGS DOWN !!!!:frypan:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

very cute!


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh I miss the quilt swaps...
as so as I can get my living room finished so I can sew and quilt again....
I have got to find more time to participate!
Your quilt is so lovely, I could smell your coffee!
I love the squirrel block and all the fall colors, your stitching is outstanding! Wow!
Great Job!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Very nicely put together - it looks very warm and snuggly, that's for sure!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow Miz Mary!! What a great job you did putting them together and your quilting is very pretty!! I have those blocks too but _not_ put together yet, they are in a box but I do get them out and play with them..after seeing yours _*finished*_, I want to get mine done too,,and I am proud to say the "squirrel" is my block,, I know there are some talented people out there, and I also remember some of those blocks were made by children,, I really MUST get busy!! Thanks for Sharing.
Maxine


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

MAXINE !!!! The squirrel is my FAVORITE !!!!! I hate that names are NOT on the blocks...I cant remember who did what ..........I was just playing with my "summer in the country " blocks !!!! need some RED !!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Miz Mary,I got my Harvest Blocks out because I was sure I still had the names pinned on each block as to who made them,,, but NO!,, I had taken them off..don't know why as I had originally wanted to write each person's name below their block.. darn it!! Well, live and learn but for the next block swap I will definetly do that.. I am hoping to participate in the Red & White swap.. I will get my Harvest Blocks put together this summer,, I have two other UFO tops to finish first..right now I am working on a quilt with the theme of Hummingbirds.. I am making myself finish 4 UFO's before I start a new one.. so the Harvest Blocks would certainly qualify as an Unfinished project!! Now I need to find out how to put pictures on here,,I don't have a clue as to how to do that..I have a digital camera..I can upload pictures on my work computer, save them to my documents, and email attachments, but dont' know how to get them to Homesteading links.. can you help me with that?? It's really hard being old,fat..and computer illiterate!! Maxine


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I am so jealous!!! That is amazing.!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OK Maxine , Ill try my best to make this sound simple !!!!
#1 .......... load your pictures from your camera onto your computer.
#2 .......... go to the site www.photobucket.com and JOIN NOW.
#3 ......... load your pictures from your computer to photobucket 
( there will be a box that says upload photos, and you will be able to get them from your computer )

#4........after they are in photobucket , under each picture will be an
IMG code......click on that, and it will say "copied".......then go to your post here on HT , and where you want to put the picture, put your cursor.......
right click.......and choose "paste" ......the IMG code will appear !!!
THATS IT !!! let me know if you need more help !!!! Cant wait to see your pics !!!!!! and you are NOT fat !!!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Miz Mary!
Thank you for the very clear instructions,,I will print them off and give it a try..and oh yes,,, I AM fat,,but am working on it, for heath reasons,,I do however feel that the fat blocks my brain from thinking clearly sometimes!! I'm sure that's the problem..why else would it take so long for a thought to get through??? Later,,


----------

